# Buying ex military vehicles.



## steveyb4342 (22 Mar 2008)

Hi everyone, 
Im interested in buying a CUCV I was just wondering if anyone knew of a place that would carry ex military vehicles like this? Eventually Id like to get a MILCOT as well. 

                                                    Thanks Steve


----------



## medaid (22 Mar 2008)

Trust me you DON'T want a MILCOT...

I'd get an ILTIS before I get a MILCOT.


----------



## Shamrock (22 Mar 2008)

steveyb4342 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> Im interested in buying a CUCV I was just wondering if anyone knew of a place that would carry ex military vehicles like this? Eventually Id like to get a MILCOT as well.
> 
> Thanks Steve



Milcot?  Here ya go!


----------



## steveyb4342 (23 Mar 2008)

Why dont you guys like MILCOT's? I think their pretty sweet. Im more looking for a CUCV right now though. But once the MILCOT's go up for sale, ill be there. 

                                                                    Thanks Steve


----------



## honestyrules (23 Mar 2008)

> Why dont you guys like MILCOT's?



Never drove one myself, but they get stuck and it`s a civvie truck painted green...Like Medtech said ,an Iltis would be a lot more fun to beat up...LUVW is nice also, but expensive...

Jeez, I think I`d buy a Deuce before a Milcot....


----------



## steveyb4342 (23 Mar 2008)

Yes it is a civiy truck painted green, a cool civiy truck. Any truck gets stuck, especially with the wimpy tires they put on them. They need something along the lines of 35" super swampers  ;D . Anyone know where there are any CUCV's?

                                                              Thanks Steve


----------



## geo (23 Mar 2008)

stevey,
By the time the Milcot are unloaded by the forces, 95% of them will have had the crap beaten out of them.
New - they already suffered from serious electrical problems... that cause(d) fires. and that's not a good thing.

These militarized pickup trucks are an aberation and not really much worth investing in... IMHO


----------



## Jammer (23 Mar 2008)

www.carletonautomotive.com


----------



## Tatra (11 Apr 2008)

Your best bet is to go to eBay and search CUCV or search the various 'M' designations. There are always CUCV's on eBay, and more so CUCV parts. Don't forget, for every CUCV the CDN's had, the US had approx 400 (rough guess) spread thru the various levels of the military. Hope that helps. Oh, stay away from the 'Milverado'. The CUCV had a lousey diesel, but the Mil has lousey everything. Want tough ? Try a HEMTT 10x10 or a Tatra 8x8.


----------

